# Random Wheezing?



## jabellar (Jul 9, 2008)

I've noticed that Castro makes this random "wheezing" sounds every once in awhile, as if he has something stuck in his throat. After a few moments, it subsides and he's fine... 

Is this something I should be concerned about? Should I take him to the vet?

Thoughts, please...


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Have you noticed any triggers? 
Does it happen immediately after drinking? If so, it could be a collapsed trachea.
Does it happen when Castro gets excited or pulls on his leash? It could be reverse sneezing.

You can stop reverse sneezing by covering both his nostrils with your thumbs or fingers. If it is RS, it stops right away and is nothing to worry about. It just sounds awful.

If it is a collapsed trachea, you may want to talk to your vet about other methods of feeding (raised bowl) and drinking.

If you do a search on the forum for either subject, you will find some videos and other information.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I read somewhere about Havs doing a "reverse sneeze." Can't find where it was from, though. But, Tucker does that. If I hadn't read about it first I would have had a heart attack. It sounds so weird. He does it when he gets excited, not very often, maybe once a month or something. But, it sure does take a person by surprise if they haven't heard it. I wonder what it is? 

Kimberly, thanks for the tip about covering the nostrils, I'll try that.

Sheri and Tucker


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

It sounds horrible! (Reverse Sneezing) and almost appears that the dog is choking or trying to hack something up that is caught in their throat.

You can also go to YouTube and do some searches on "reverse sneezing" to see a variety of videos.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Kubrick was reverse sneezing like crazy the other day when Pablo was here and he was on a long leash and Kubrick on a 4' one trying to catch up. It really does sound horrible and holding their nostrils closed, while not that hard, LOOKS horrible too... Maryam said that people were probably wondering if I was trying to kill my dog. LOL.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Reverse sneezing most likely...Posh does it too, especially when she excited (getting a good treat, seeing me when I come home, seeing a squirrel), if I cover her nose it stops, but it does sound like she's going to choke or something...bad sound.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Lina said:


> It really does sound horrible and holding their nostrils closed, while not that hard, LOOKS horrible too... Maryam said that people were probably wondering if I was trying to kill my dog. LOL.


LOL!! You do know that you only need to hold it for a second to change his breathing pattern, right? (I know you know, but I'm posting this for anyone just finding this for the first time.) Yes, it looks funny, but the RS will continue longer and draws even more attention, IMO. The worst time is when you are in the show ring and everyone is watching the dog and it is pulling so hard that it starts to RS. Thankfully, most people spot it right away and cover their nostrils and it is done.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

If you do go to the vet, make sure you DO NOT tell them you just started feeding raw food, or that will instantly be the cause of Castro's hacking/coughing... just sayin is all.. lol

Ryan


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Kimberly, yeah... it does work if you just cover quickly but Kubrick tries to run away while I'm doing it so it takes a little longer as I'm pulling him toward me with his leash while he's trying to get away and wheezing away.... it's such drama! LOL.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

LOL Ryan! 
Carolina, that boy is a hoot!


----------



## jabellar (Jul 9, 2008)

When it happened this morning, it was while the hubby was walking him; he was sniffing everything... When it happened a couple of days ago in my office, he was running around the office, drank something, and then was sniffing... and it happened twice within a 5 minute period. It got me so worried, but he stopped and started playing so I just chalked it up that water "went down the wrong tube" - happens to me too! 

Daniel - the wheezing definitely started before Castro started RAW... 

I'll try to be more observant of what triggers it; and if it is from eating/drinking, I will definitely make the trip to the vet. 

Thanks for everyone's input - - love this forum, i tell ya!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Sometimes Scooter makes a strange noise after drinking water, now I'm going to pay more attention to it. I hope he's ok!


----------



## moxie (Feb 6, 2008)

Moxie does this too. Reverse sneezing??????


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

yes, the reverse sneeze. Henry does this too when overexcited or even when it is too hot humid or in extreme cold outside.


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

kaylie does this regularly, when excited about something.
mugsy used to also but he is becoming so blasé these days 

joe


----------



## cjsud (Oct 26, 2008)

Hobbes gets very upset and starts looking for me when it happens. it's usually after he gets excited as well. Vet said reverse sneezing but didn't tell me what to do. I'll try the nose trick. Thanks


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Thank you so much for sharing. Nice information for me to know whenever I get my puppy. I think I would of freaked out if it sounded as bad as everyone said it sounded.


----------



## CaseysMom (Jun 10, 2008)

Casey does this too, although I'm not sure if it is reverse sneezing or collapsed trachea. How do I tell the difference? She has done it after I give her treats, but also in the middle of the night when she is in her crate. It scares me every time. DH laughs and I get so angry at him. I say, "Oh yea, really funny....she is choking to death and you are laughing." A little overyly dramatic on my part, I know, but it is so scary!


----------

